
Quickly – Image Analyzer - DestroyedSoul
https://apps.apple.com/us/app/quickly-image-analyzer/id1473146631
======
DestroyedSoul
This app is a proof of concept aimed at detecting users' needs. Please, try it
and tell me about your experience. Would you use it? What more features would
you like to have?

